# CPS loan returns



## nonac (Nov 1, 2014)

For those of you that have borrowed equipment from CPS for evaluation, I have a question. I have a loaner scheduled in a couple weeks and today I noticed the return date is Thanksging Day (U.S. Holiday so no FedEx, UPS, etc deliveries). I have borrowed from CPS before, but I've never had a return date fall on a holiday. Will CPS be ok with it arriving on the day after or do I need to ship it sooner so that it gets there the day before? Thanks.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just call or email cps and ask. They are very responsive and can give you an actual accurate answer to your question.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, I'd call and ask. There was one time that I would have had to send it overnight to get there before a holiday, but the shipping would have been REALLY high (like $150). So I just sent it regular FedEx (2-day from FL), and it got there the day after the holiday. I never had a problem.


----------

